# North New Mexico! Gorgeous!



## LoganH91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Spent last week in north new mexico enjoying the views and snowboarding in Sipapu. It was utterly amazing and really wish I could live in Taos now. Big art guy here and that town is something else with the art industry.
Here are three images from the trip. You can check out my www.loganhickle.com or http://www.flickr.com/photos/logan_hickle/ for more images of my work!
Here ya go! C&C welcome.

1. Sangre de Cristo Mountains near Taos






2. Sangre de Cristo Mountains near Taos





3. Rio Grande Gorge bridge and pueblo peak


----------



## kubelik (Jan 17, 2013)

really nice shots there, thanks for sharing!


----------

